# Crowne Plaza Times Square NYC



## aliikai2 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi, RHC has added Crown Plaza in Times Square , I have some weeks I would like to list as rentals, I can't find the resort/hotel in the data base? Greg


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 29, 2009)

Greg - isn't this a hotel that has become available as a TS exchange?  I don't think we have any hotels in the TS reviews.


----------



## aliikai2 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Sure we do*

Both of the Affina's in NYC are hotels that RHC has/had used in the past.The Hilton Club is a hotel. Here are the cuts from the resort database for NYC of the Hotels, Greg 


3 Affinia Dumont - a Royal Holiday Club Resort ()
USA,NY,New York
[TUG Members Only]  Write Review Of This Resort

9.33 (3)

 4 Hilton Club, The ()
USA,New York,New York
[TUG Members Only]  Write Review Of This Resort

9.17 (6)

5 Phillips Club at Lincoln Square ()
USA,ny,new york
[TUG Members Only]  Write Review Of This Resort


9.00 (1)

6  Affinia Manhattan - A Royal Holiday Club Resort ()
USA,NY,New York



DeniseM said:


> Greg - isn't this a hotel that has become available as a TS exchange?  I don't think we have any hotels in the TS reviews.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 29, 2009)

we would have to add it manually


----------



## aliikai2 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Thanks Brian*



TUGBrian said:


> we would have to add it manually



Is that something I can help with? 

Greg


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 29, 2009)

can send me links/info etc to tug@tug2.net so I dont have to go looking for it =)


----------

